# Cornish hen



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

I always make my cornish hen in a little roaster with onions, barley, carrots, and potatoes.  I season and butter my hen, put all ingredients in, cover her up and cook her.

I was wondering though, should I cook her UNcovered???


----------



## Dove (Apr 30, 2006)

Have you ever used a cooking (roasting bag) bag. My son always uses one for turkey.


----------



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

No, I haven't.  I never even thought of that!  Thanks!


----------



## sattie (Apr 30, 2006)

Does your hen brown up in the roaster?  The only reason I could think of to cook uncovered is to brown the hen, which is done at the end of cooking.  Otherwise, if it is working for you, why change it?


----------



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

It doesn't brown much...that was my concern.


----------



## Constance (Apr 30, 2006)

I do my cornish hens in the roaster too, with a or box or two of Uncle Ben's White and wild rice, like first Mil did. I add ingedients called for on box, plus drained can of mushrooms and whatever else I have on hand. (carrots, broccoli,
whatever)
The hens are always tender and juicy, and the rice is fantastic. And it's so easy.


----------



## luvs (Apr 30, 2006)

i leave my lid in a cupboard. crispier w/out it.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 30, 2006)

If I use my clay baker, I leave the lid on (that's the way it works) and I get a light brown.  If I'm using my metal roasting pan, I do not lid it. Get a nice brown skin.


----------



## sattie (Apr 30, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> It doesn't brown much...that was my concern.


 
If you want it to brown and get crispy, then take the lid off during the last 15 minutes of cooking, or just leave it off all together.


----------



## AllenOK (May 1, 2006)

I always use a cast iron skillet for roasting.  No lid.  I get some great roasted chicken/cornish hens that way.


----------



## Robo410 (May 1, 2006)

another trick is temp ...small birds high temp short time, large birds, lower temp, longer time.  so a cornish hen or small chicken (3 lb) can roast at 425*, whereas your turkey should go at 325*.  My guess is a cornish hen on average would be 35-40 min at 425.  (maybe a little longer if stuffed.)


----------

